# Sorry hands



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Given our professional, our hands get abused. Lately my hands & palms are tight as hell. You know when your hands want to stay closed or cupped and you feel that tight stretch spreading out you hand. 

Any remedies? My woman will give me a hard time about not using skin cream. Once in a while she will give my a hand massage that's awesome.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

Tom M said:


> Given our professional, our hands get abused. Lately my hands & palms are tight as hell. You know when your hands want to stay closed or cupped and you feel that tight stretch spreading out you hand.
> 
> Any remedies? My woman will give me a hard time about not using skin cream. Once in a while she will give my a hand massage that's awesome.



My wife just gave a good slap in the face:laughing:

Winter does a job on the hands and fingers, with all the cracks on my finger tips,what a bloody mess..:no:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've got some nice arthritis cripple paws right now but for fingertip splits, I use superglue gel. At night I'll put on some Eucerin cream out of the tub before bed and during the day I'll use some Beauchamps if things get bad.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Bag Balm and a pair of socks at night. feel fantastic in the morning. (not sexy)and tough to handle the remote. :laughing:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Not talking so much about skin more about tight hand muscles


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

Tom M said:


> Not talking so much about skin more about tight hand muscles


Sounds like your joints. Try glucosamine.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The split finger tips in the winter are the worse, good old petroleum jelly does the trick.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I friend of mines hands lock closed, he gets shots of Botox in them every few months for it


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

The Bag Balm works miracles. Seriously, try it.
I know what you are talking about.
Eucerin is very good, but not as good as Bag Balm


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

My wife always keeps a bunch of Eucerine around, & its's a good all around skin lotion, but just not in the ball park of for cracked hands. 

I used to use Nutragena when I framed, & thought it was good. This year I started useing "O'Keef's Working Hands", & it's absolutely amazing!:thumbsup: 

It only takes a little, soaks in nicely, goes to non greasey in just a few minutes, stays on remarkabley well when you wash hands, & actually does a great job of helping cracked hands to heal. 

Ingredients ( fwiw) :
Water, glycerin, steric acid, amonium sterate, amonium borate, dimethicone, celeth-10, laureth-4, parafin wax, hydroxypropyl, methylicelulose, alantion, octylydodecyl sterate, daizolidinyl, lodopropnyl butylcarbamate.

What stands out to me is the parafin wax, & glycerine. I suspect the parafin is made soluble by some of the other ingredients, & allows it to easily penetrate. Once a few minutes pass, it leaves your hands almost grippy. Twice a day does wonders.

Great stuff!
Joe


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

My hands can hardly move after this winter...seriously bad this time. Tonight there's a double warm/cold front moving through and my fingers are almost inoperable they hurt so bad...and are sooooo stiff.

I didn't do myself any favors last week when I had to clean out my paint sprayer outside with ice cold water flowing over them...I've not recovered from that yet...

I've found an Aleve seems to help, but I'd LOVE to find a safer more effective solution to it...stupid arthritis!


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

When I get a bout of sore joints bad enough, I do the ibuprofin ( lately Aleve gel caps), for about a day. It seems to stop the stiffnes, & pain for at least a few days to a week. I don't like staying on any meds for more than a few days at a time though.

Joe


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Railman said:


> When I get a bout of sore joints bad enough, I do the ibuprofin ( lately Aleve gel caps), for about a day. It seems to stop the stiffnes, & pain for at least a few days to a week. I don't like staying on any meds for more than a few days at a time though.
> 
> Joe


Me either...Aleve seems to last almost a day for me...so I have painful fingers a lot as I don't like taking meds any more than absolutely necessary!


----------



## ValleyReno's (Feb 17, 2014)

Ask your doctor for a sample of Celebrex! Does wonders!


----------



## ValleyReno's (Feb 17, 2014)

Or find a buddy who could bare to part with one or two so you could try it.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Bag Balm dude, it works.
Wash your hands with hot water, smear on a good amount, and put a pair of old socks on your hands.
When you wake up your hands will work. trust me.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Tom M said:


> Given our professional, our hands get abused. Lately my hands & palms are tight as hell. You know when your hands want to stay closed or cupped and you feel that tight stretch spreading out you hand.
> 
> Any remedies? My woman will give me a hard time about not using skin cream. Once in a while she will give my a hand massage that's awesome.



Sometimes when I'm really running a lot of mud my hands cramp up. It may last for several days. Then it goes away. Very random.

Cramps?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes more like cramps is the palm muscles. It sucks Ive had it before but I cant seem to stretch them out..and I dont like taking meds either unless it absolutley needed.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Midol for your cramps :laughing:. Don't know if this will help but when I start cramping up a lot I try to eat some bananas and force myself to drink water. Very hard for me to drink water during the winter months. I too don't like being a pill popper so any more natural things I like to try.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Tom, water is key to this... your body will pull from the outside in if you don't keep on top of it... water is like grease for your body... 

Good to hear you're stretching it, but if you are stretching it only when it cramps up, it's too late at that point... just like with legs, etc.. get in the habit of stretching and massaging when you are not cramped up, not as just a way to stop the pain when it happens... when you wake up and when you wrap up for the day...

Cracked hands... wear gloves to protect your hands from moisture stealing materials.... wood, rock, tile, etc... we're all guilty of this, but it really does help. Not only with dryness but with callouses...

Keep your hands lubed obviously, but once or twice a week, lube them up with your favorite and put on some nitrile gloves for a 1/2 hour...

Best of luck... 8^)


----------

